# College Football Fans Holy Grail!



## FM William Burns (Dec 31, 2010)

Today, Tomorrow and the week to come are college football fans most anticipated days.  For those of you who enjoy bowl games and have stste teams in the mix good luck....especially:

The "U"

Iowa (already took care of business)

Michigan State (Beat the turn coat coach)

PSU (for Rjj) and Joe Pa

The Ducks...since in five years we'll have another Reggie Bush situation where the Hiesman will be turned in.

Be safe and enjoy the games


----------



## Daddy-0- (Dec 31, 2010)

Go Virginia....... crickets........oh yeah. We s*ck*d again and didn't get a bowl again and were humiliated again. Maybe next year. Time for basketball.


----------



## Coug Dad (Jan 3, 2011)

FMWB  Big 10 went 0-5 on New Years Day - ouch!  Our Corn Huskers (Big 10 next year) also got blown out in an upset.  If it weren't for Iowa and potentially OSU, the Big 10 could have been shut out.  I agree with you on Go Ducks!


----------



## Kearney.200 (Jan 3, 2011)

Iowa got lucky go Mizzou


----------



## Jobsaver (Jan 3, 2011)

http://www.arkansasrazorbacks.com/ViewArticle.dbml?DB_OEM_ID=6100&ATCLID=1514554

Sugar Bowl - Go Hogs!


----------



## High Desert (Jan 3, 2011)

January 10th, Glendale, AZ. - Go Ducks!


----------



## texasbo (Jan 3, 2011)

Been a few decent games, but overall, very disappointing bowl season, in terms of excitement.

Michigan State; what a joke! They didn't even deserve to be on the field with Alabama Saturday. And I thought that might be one of the better games.

Hated that Paterno didn't win.

I predict that Auburn will run circles around Oregon.

Loved to see the Cornhuskers blown out; I'm sure the fans will blame the officiating anyway.

It is CRIMINAL that a No 7 team had to play unranked UConn. There is a serious, serious problem with the system. Every single Big12 team that went to a bowl got a better opponent, yet the conference winner had to play a dog, and I don't even like OU.

Looking forward to 07January.


----------



## brudgers (Jan 3, 2011)

Coug Dad said:
			
		

> FMWB  Big 10 went 0-5 on New Years Day - ouch!  Our Corn Huskers (Big 10 next year) also got blown out in an upset.  If it weren't for Iowa and potentially OSU, the Big 10 could have been shut out.  I agree with you on Go Ducks!


What do you expect from a conference that can't count to eleven?

Or twelve?


----------



## brudgers (Jan 3, 2011)

The Auburn Oregon game reminds me of Nebraska and Miami in the 1983 Orange Bowl...except that Nebraska had more weapons and Miami wasn't as good on paper.


----------



## Coug Dad (Jan 3, 2011)

The Big 10 can count, they just use base 11 and will switch to base 12 next year.


----------



## High Desert (Jan 3, 2011)

If Auburn does run in circles, they'll never find the goal line!


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 3, 2011)

Brudgers, (love the avitar   )

Yes but the "U" won (84 BTW) and should have not tried to play safe and allow Big Red to come back in the first place. I took my future wife, father-in-law and my father to the game back in little Havana (original Orange Bowl).

MSU and the Canes had very poor showings this year and personally, I hope the "U" can get back to their national prominence with the new coach and come 2012 pay ND back.

CD,

Yea the Big 10 looked like the Big East but those pesky Buckeyes once again have the weak side of the divisions. Hawkeyes played well to represent though.

Rooting for the Cardnial tonight and then Hogs and Ducks and hopefully the games will be worth the wait during the way toooooo many bowls.... mess (favor playoffs) especially after reading how much money each school looses going to a bowl except for the BCS ones.


----------



## brudgers (Jan 3, 2011)

I too was at the game - I did my first freshman year at Miami.

I have to say that Osborn absolutely did the right thing by going for 2.

It was an amazing season for the Canes (unranked  preseason and lost the opener).

But the real bonus was that Auburn didn't move up from #3 despite winning the Sugar Bowl...as they said on January 2nd, "Champions score touchdowns, not field goals."


----------



## conarb (Jan 4, 2011)

Yeah but we beat the Hokies, what the Hell are Hokies anyway?  Are they Hippies that spread to Virginia?


----------



## texasbo (Jan 4, 2011)

conarb said:
			
		

> Yeah but we beat the Hokies, what the Hell are Hokies anyway?  Are they Hippies that spread to Virginia?


Yes, but I have to wonder if the Stanford School of Architecture is as renowned as their football team. In the pregame, they were showing Luck, who is apparently an architecture major, at the drafting board using his scale as a straightedge.


----------



## 88twin (Jan 4, 2011)

going to sunny arizona!!

GO DUCKS!!

stanford should have had the rose bowl (damn the BCS)

it's a most wonderous time of the year


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 4, 2011)

Brudgers,

Yea....remember little Havana....ahhh what memories trying to get out of their safely. We may have even run into each other at the Rathskeller on campus. I spent a lot of time there when home from college since I had a good friend who played for the U and when we didn't play post season, I drove down to stay with him for a couple of weeks. Good point on the War Eagle......BCS (Bowl Corruption System).

ConArb......it's a TURKEY     Stanford looked impressive and hopefully Ann Arbor makes him an offer he can't refuse.


----------

